# Activision-Blizzard: Gute Zahlen mit dramatischer Entwicklung



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Februar 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Activision-Blizzard: Gute Zahlen mit dramatischer Entwicklung*

						Activision-Blizzard hat gute Quartalszahlen vorgelegt, aber die Entwicklung ist dennoch dramatisch. 8 Prozent oder rund 800 Mitarbeiter sollen gehen. Spieler sind enttäuscht und die Probleme werden sich wohl nicht schnell lösen lassen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Activision-Blizzard: Gute Zahlen mit dramatischer Entwicklung*


----------



## Speedbone (13. Februar 2019)

Anstatt die Mitarbeiter hätten sie die Manager feuern sollen


----------



## Cobar (13. Februar 2019)

Finde ich immer super, wenn sich bestimmte Jobs *hust* wie etwa auch Politiker *hust* ihre Gehälter selbst bestimmen können und wie in diesem Fall der Chef sich einen 15 Mio. Bonus auszahlt, weil er sicherlich so hart gearbeitet hat... 
Gleichzeitig aber Mitarbeiter entlassen werden, um die Kosten zu senken. Manager müsste man sein...


----------



## DBGTKING (13. Februar 2019)

Diese Aussage gefällt mir nicht. Wenn es immer mehr Spiele so die Meldung kommt, dann kann man bald ohne Kampagne vorlieb nehmen.

Ganz am Rande fiel die Information, dass sich Call of Duty: Black Ops 4 auf dem PC dreimal so gut verkauft hat wie Black Ops 3 - und das ohne Kampagne


Sollte das die Zukunft sein, dann gäbe es ja nur noch Multiplayer und keine Kampagne, geschweige denn einen koop Modus. Weil das ja wahnsinnige Einschränkung wäre und es den Entwicklern viel Geld sowie Zeit kostet um es dann zu Ende zu entwicklung und mehr Zeit brauchen die dann noch fertig sein sollen.


----------



## Hofnaerrchen (13. Februar 2019)

Rekordergebnis und Mitarbeiter feuern... daran sollte man spätestens erkennen, dass Blizzard längst nur noch ein profitorientiertes Unternehmen ist, dem seine Großanleger wichtiger sind als Mitarbeiter oder Kunden. Dabei bleibt die Kreativität ganz klar auf der Strecke: Anstatt Neuem werden alte Erfolge aufgehübscht (SC, WC3) oder potentielle Cashcows (Diablo Immortal) entwickelt. Bin gespannt, wann Activision-Blizzard EA als unbeliebtestes Unternehmen ablöst. Sie arbeiten ja wirklich hart daran, es schnellst möglichst zu erreichen.


----------



## XXTREME (13. Februar 2019)

Können meinetwegen beide von der Bildfläche verschwinden. Mich interessieren deren Spiele genau 0 .

Jeder ist sich selbst der nächste. Gutes Beispiel: Bobby Kotzig (**zensiert**).


*INU-Edit: Solche "Titulierungen" kannst du dir hier im Forum sparen.*


----------



## NatokWa (13. Februar 2019)

Leider ist aber genau das was die große Masse angeblich will . Keine Kampagne bei der man u.U. noch überlegen muss und auch mal Skill braucht um durch zu kommen NEIN es braucht nur den MP-Part in dem man fröhlich prollen kann wenn man mal nen anderen Spieler erledigt hat (Selbst wenn die eigene K/D-Ratio eher bescheiden ist) und so richtig "die Sau raus lassen" während man sich sicher sein kann das das IMMER irgendwelche sehen/mitbekommen .
Der heutige Zwang/Wahn sich selbst UNBEDINGT darstellen zu müßen greift immer mehr um sich ... warren MMO's früher darauf ausgerichtet das Spieler mehr oder minder friedlich hauptsächlich gegen KI/MPC-Fraktionen bzw. Monster u.Ä. zu kämpfen , ist es jetzt scon fast normal das man durch die Level durchhastet um dasn im Endgame praktisch nur noch PvP zu haben ... selbst WoW hat versucht diesen weg zu gehen und damit seine letzte Stammspielerschaft auch noch beleidigt ... die welche NICHT nur Hardcore auf PvP aus wahren .....

Man sieht das ganze doch toll an Streamern/Youtubern .... wer sind diese Gestalten die da in EINEM Spiel angeblich so gut sind das die von den Werbeeinnahmen die ihre Zuschauer generieren problemlos leben können ? Das sind meist NIEMANDE die eig. nix auf die Reihe bringen .... nimm ihnen das Spiel weg oder hetz die Meute auf nen anderen der "genau so gut" ist und der ist wieder das bedeutungslose Würstchen welches er vorher war .... Aber selbst Peinlichkeiten können Leutz berühmt (und berüchtigt machen) , ich sab nut Lerroy Jenkins und/oder Albira (Letzterer weniger bekannt weil Deutsch) ... vollhonkt wie sie im Buche stehen und trotzdem folgen/folgten ihnen die Massen (Selbst wenn sie es garnicht wollten , Also Lerroy wollte es nicht *g*) .


----------



## remember5 (13. Februar 2019)

DBGTKING schrieb:


> Diese Aussage gefällt mir nicht. Wenn es immer mehr Spiele so die Meldung kommt, dann kann man bald ohne Kampagne vorlieb nehmen.
> 
> Ganz am Rande fiel die Information, dass sich Call of Duty: Black Ops 4 auf dem PC dreimal so gut verkauft hat wie Black Ops 3 - und das ohne Kampagne
> 
> ...



Ist ja auch die Frage ob das die Wahrheit ist. Erstens keine Kampagne und zweitens nicht auf Steam. Die können genausogut lügen um die User/Käufer zu ihren Gunsten zu manipulieren.
Nur weil die das sagen muss es nicht die Wahrheit sein.


----------



## MySound (13. Februar 2019)

Cobar schrieb:


> ....wie in diesem Fall der Chef sich einen 15 Mio. Bonus auszahlt, weil er sicherlich so hart gearbeitet hat...



Na klar, der füllt sich sicher die Überweisung selber aus, da gibts sicher keine Boards etc. 
Ich weiß ja nicht wo Du arbeitest, aber in jedem größeren Unternehmen funktioniert das EIN KLEIN WENIG anders.

PS: Menschen die immer übers "Management" schimpfen, dann aber schön gemütlich auf ihrem normalen Mitarbeiterplatz sitzen bleiben seh ich hier täglich.
Wieso also nicht selbst die Chance wahrnehmen und etwas ändern? Ach ne - will ja auch keiner - muss man ja was für tun.

Sorry für den kleinen Rant, so Leute seh ich bei uns in der Firma auch täglich. Aufs böse Management schimpfen und dann 3 Stunden beim Cafe trinken stehen.


----------



## DBGTKING (13. Februar 2019)

Du hast recht. Aber man weiß ja nie was die Wahrheit ist und was Lüge. Denn man kann das ja leider nicht genau überprüfen. Wenn ja wäre wäre es traurig. Wenn es ne Lüge war, dann wäre man entsetzt weil der puplisher dann manipuliert. So oder so, wären beide Fälle *******. Beim ersten Fall würden sie sich auf jedenfalls dann die Kampagne weglassen. Beim zweiten Fall, da könnte der Spieler außer nicht zu kaufen ohnehin nichts anderes machen. Da es gewiss aber mehr als genug Menschen sich aber verarschen bzw manipulieren lassen, wird man alleine wohl machtlos sein. Denn egal was davon es ist. Ich habe eh nur bis auf war craft 3 nicht wirklich was von den beiden puplisher gezogt. Starcraft 2 hatte ich mal getestet kappt. Sagte mir nur halt so garnicht zu und kooperativ könnte man das spiel leider auch nicht zocken. Somit trauere ich den beiden Läden keine Träne nach. Ea games geht es da genauso und hat bei mir auch null smpatie Status.

Und weil ich so sehr an den guten alten Spielen hänge, bin ich auch nicht so scharf auf neue Spiele. Optisch sehen eh die meisten Spiele in letzter Zeit wie klone aus. Besinnen sich halt nicht mehr auf alte Tugend. Da sind sie halt selber schuld dran.


----------



## hazelol (13. Februar 2019)

MySound schrieb:


> Na klar, der füllt sich sicher die Überweisung selber aus, da gibts sicher keine Boards etc.
> Ich weiß ja nicht wo Du arbeitest, aber in jedem größeren Unternehmen funktioniert das EIN KLEIN WENIG anders.
> 
> PS: Menschen die immer übers "Management" schimpfen, dann aber schön gemütlich auf ihrem normalen Mitarbeiterplatz sitzen bleiben seh ich hier täglich.
> ...




dann erklär mal wie man einen 15 mio bonus vor der belegschaft rechtfertigt und im gleichen atemzug 900 leute raus wirft. bin mir ziemlich sicher das sein normales gehalt nen hungerlohn ist und er den bonus bitter nötig hat. hinzu kommt noch wofür er den bonus verdient hat, mir fällt jetzt nichts ein was bei activision im letzten jahr der knaller war.


----------



## fipS09 (13. Februar 2019)

remember5 schrieb:


> Ist ja auch die Frage ob das die Wahrheit ist. Erstens keine Kampagne und zweitens nicht auf Steam. Die können genausogut lügen um die User/Käufer zu ihren Gunsten zu manipulieren.
> Nur weil die das sagen muss es nicht die Wahrheit sein.


Darf ne Aktiengesellschaft einfach so Lügen was so Sachen angeht? Wird schon stimmen, und am Battle Royale Part liegen. Egal wieviele Leute hier gegen Multiplayerspiele wettern, sie verkaufen sich halt prächtig.


----------



## OField (13. Februar 2019)

hazelol schrieb:


> dann erklär mal wie man einen 15 mio bonus vor der belegschaft rechtfertigt und im gleichen atemzug 900 leute raus wirft. bin mir ziemlich sicher das sein normales gehalt nen hungerlohn ist und er den bonus bitter nötig hat. hinzu kommt noch wofür er den bonus verdient hat, mir fällt jetzt nichts ein was bei activision im letzten jahr der knaller war.



Weil er durch sein Wirken als Manager eben den Gewinn des Unternehmens entsprechend gesteigert hat?


----------



## TheAbyss (13. Februar 2019)

NatokWa schrieb:


> ...während man sich sicher sein kann das das IMMER irgendwelche sehen/mitbekommen .
> Der heutige Zwang/Wahn sich selbst UNBEDINGT darstellen zu müßen greift immer mehr um sich ...
> 
> Man sieht das ganze doch toll an Streamern/Youtubern .... wer sind diese Gestalten die da in EINEM Spiel angeblich so gut sind das die von den Werbeeinnahmen die ihre Zuschauer generieren problemlos leben können ? Das sind meist NIEMANDE die eig. nix auf die Reihe bringen .... nimm ihnen das Spiel weg oder hetz die Meute auf nen anderen der "genau so gut" ist und der ist wieder das bedeutungslose Würstchen welches er vorher war .... Aber selbst Peinlichkeiten können Leutz berühmt (und berüchtigt machen) , ich sab nut Lerroy Jenkins und/oder Albira (Letzterer weniger bekannt weil Deutsch) ... vollhonkt wie sie im Buche stehen und trotzdem folgen/folgten ihnen die Massen (Selbst wenn sie es garnicht wollten , Also Lerroy wollte es nicht *g*) .



Tja, willkommen in der Welt des Belanglosen! Je kleingeistiger und "nur für den Moment" gedacht, desto besser / cooler.. und diese Prinzip erhält und vermehrt sich über die Zeit von ganz alleine. Zu blöd, ein Thema von mehr als der eigenen Seite zu betrachten, zu naiv und stumpf um auch nur einmal den eigenen Blockwinkel zu verlassen, wurde das heliozentrische zum egozentrischen Weltbild, bei dem jeder die eigene Sonne ist. Über Social Media hat jeder eine Meinung (und sei sie noch so unbegründbar), besteht auf eben dieser, macht damit im Endeffekt auch noch Politik, da es genug ebenso grenzdebile gibt, sodass eine kritische Masse erreicht wird. Ich finde es leider auch sehr sehr traurig.. Idiocracy lässt grüßen.


----------



## BxBender (13. Februar 2019)

" sich Bobby Kotick einen Bonus von 15 Millionen US-Dollar erlaubt"

Dieser Mann ist also schon einmal für die Entlassung von 400 Mitarbeitern mit einem Jahresgehalt von 37500 Dollar verantworlich. 
Vermutlich hätte es also völlig ausgreicht, 2 oder 3 Führungskräfte zu feuern, die u.a. für Diablo Mobile etc. verantwortlich sind.


----------



## Metamorph83 (13. Februar 2019)

TheAbyss schrieb:


> Tja, willkommen in der Welt des Belanglosen! Je kleingeistiger und "nur für den Moment" gedacht, desto besser / cooler.. und diese Prinzip erhält und vermehrt sich über die Zeit von ganz alleine. Zu blöd, ein Thema von mehr als der eigenen Seite zu betrachten, zu naiv und stumpf um auch nur einmal den eigenen Blockwinkel zu verlassen, wurde das heliozentrische zum egozentrischen Weltbild, bei dem jeder die eigene Sonne ist. Über Social Media hat jeder eine Meinung (und sei sie noch so unbegründbar), besteht auf eben dieser, macht damit im Endeffekt auch noch Politik, da es genug ebenso grenzdebile gibt, sodass eine kritische Masse erreicht wird. Ich finde es leider auch sehr sehr traurig.. Idiocracy lässt grüßen.



schön gesagt...


----------



## XXTREME (13. Februar 2019)

OField schrieb:


> Weil er durch sein Wirken als Manager eben den Gewinn des Unternehmens entsprechend gesteigert hat?



Klar und zeitgleich werden 800 Menschen entlassen, bravo . Sein Wirken kann ja so grandios wohl nicht gewesen sein .


----------



## shJACKit (13. Februar 2019)

Während sich CoD ohne Kampagne und mit reinem Fokus auf Multiplayer 3x so gut verkauft, bencht PCGH jedoch weiterhin ausschließlich Singeplayer-Titel, welche im Vgl. mit MP-Titeln wie eben Fortnite, PubG, Dota, Arma, etc., etc. wenig bis keine Relevanz haben.

Nein, das ist kein Aufruf dazu, Singeplayerspiele auszuschließen und nur noch Multiplayertitel zu benchen, es ist ein Aufruf dazu, das Gegenteil davon zu unterlassen.


Denn es ist wahrlich im Vgl. völlig belanglos, wie gut Hardware in den wenigen Stunden (sagen wir 20), die ein Spieler z. B. mit Tomb Raider zubringt, performt, wenn dagegen im gleichen Zeitraum im Durchschnitt vielleicht 2000 Stunden Fortnite stehen.

Wir wissen ja sogar, dass 80-90% der Spieler solche Singeplayer nie zu Ende spielen, daher sind 20 Stunden wahrscheinlich schon wesentlich zu hoch gegriffen, und 5-8 liegt eher im Bereich des Erwartungswertes.


Aber die Aufrechnung der Zeiten ~6,5 (oder eben gutmütige 20) zu 2000, würde dem Ganzen nicht mal genügend Rechnung tragen. Denn einzig in MP-Titeln, im Wettkampf mit anderen Spielern, und dabei auch völlig Wurscht auf welchem Level das ganze stattfindet, sind flüssige Bildraten und hohe Performances der entscheidende Punkt, welcher überhaupt das Vorhandensein von Benchmarks voll umfänglich rechtfertigt. Das ganze Interesse an Benchmarks von Seiten der Community resultiert hauptsächlich daraus, Werte in die Multiplayer-Titel zu übertragen und Schlussfolgerungen für sich zu ziehen. Die ganze Aggressivität, welche z. B. bei Benchmarks in Diskussionen in den Kommentaren sichtbar wird, hat ihren Ursprung in der Aggressivität, die bei Competitive-Multiplayer-Spielen üblicherweise herrscht und wurde dahin übertragen.

Völlig egal, PCGH bencht weiterhin Tomb Raider und Co. und ergötzt sich daran, dass es jetzt mehr als 4 Kerne unterstützt. oO
Vielleicht wird PCGH ja mal das gleiche Schicksal ereilen. Aber nicht doch! Sie erhalten ja kostenlose Beratung in ihrem Forum. Obwohl!? Bisher sind sie doch ziemlich beratungsresistent.


----------



## empy (13. Februar 2019)

DBGTKING schrieb:


> Ganz am Rande fiel die Information, dass sich Call of Duty: Black Ops 4 auf dem PC dreimal so gut verkauft hat wie Black Ops 3 - und das ohne Kampagne
> 
> 
> Sollte das die Zukunft sein, dann gäbe es ja nur noch Multiplayer und keine Kampagne, geschweige denn einen koop Modus. Weil das ja wahnsinnige Einschränkung wäre und es den Entwicklern viel Geld sowie Zeit kostet um es dann zu Ende zu entwicklung und mehr Zeit brauchen die dann noch fertig sein sollen.😱



Es wird immer eine stumpfe Masse geben, die jedes Fließbandspiel von ein paar Franchises zu Release zum Vollpreis kauft und das abfeiert. Aber es wird auch immer noch viele Nischen drumrum geben.


----------



## IiIHectorIiI (13. Februar 2019)

So sieht das zwangsläufig aus, wenn Aktionäre über kreative Inhalte bestimmen. Willkommen in der neuen Disney Wunderwelt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. Februar 2019)

shJACKit schrieb:


> Während sich CoD ohne Kampagne und mit reinem Fokus auf Multiplayer 3x so gut verkauft, bencht PCGH jedoch weiterhin ausschließlich Singeplayer-Titel, welche im Vgl. mit MP-Titeln wie eben Fortnite, PubG, Dota, Arma, etc., etc. wenig bis keine Relevanz haben.
> 
> Nein, das ist kein Aufruf dazu, Singeplayerspiele auszuschließen und nur noch Multiplayertitel zu benchen, es ist ein Aufruf dazu, das Gegenteil davon zu unterlassen.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Diese Diskussion ist sehr alt. Und ich kann Deine Argumente alle nachvollziehen. Mit den Einblicken, die Du von Deiner externen Warte aus auf unsere Benchmarkarbeit hast, würde ich nichts anderes schreiben.

Ich gebe Dir an dieser Stelle mal ein paar Argumente, die für unsere interne Arbeit wichtig sind. Vielleicht erhellt das etwas die Sicht.

• Reine MP-Titel sind mit unseren Ansprüchen kaum bis gar nicht zu benchen sind (reproduzierbare Szene, keine Ingame-Benchmarks, nicht erschossen werden im Livebetrieb usw.)
• Reine MP-Titel bekommen ständig Updates, was selbst kurzfristige Vergleiche quasi unmöglich macht
• MP-Modi lassen sich vor dem Launch und zum NDA nicht benchen, weil es keine Server gibt (ergo würde es keinen PCGH-Artikel geben)
• Fortnite und viele andere "Low-Grafik"-Spiele laufen sowieso auf jeder Möhre - da braucht quasi niemand eine Kaufberatung, zumindest nicht bei unserem normalen Klientel.

Wir schauen uns immer wieder mal MP-Titel an, aber im Rahmen eines normalen Grafikkartentests mit 20 Spielen, mehreren Auflösungen und 10+ Grafikkarten ist das kaum schaffbar.


----------



## soonsnookie (13. Februar 2019)

diese ganzen shit storms nerven so hart. jeder hat twitter facebook reddit und kann seine meinung kundtun. blizzard releast nichts neues 2019, destiny is weg, wow zahlen gehen nach unten, hots wird aufgegeben - an was sollen denn die ganzen communitymanager und sonstigen verwaltungsleute arbeiten? zudem werden die developmentteams um 20% aufgestockt.

das ist ganz normal, es gibt weniger arbeit also müssen leute die nichts mit development zu tun haben gehen


----------



## Speedbone (13. Februar 2019)

shJACKit schrieb:


> Während sich CoD ohne Kampagne und mit reinem Fokus auf Multiplayer 3x so gut verkauft, bencht PCGH jedoch weiterhin ausschließlich Singeplayer-Titel, welche im Vgl. mit MP-Titeln wie eben Fortnite, PubG, Dota, Arma, etc., etc. wenig bis keine Relevanz haben.
> 
> Nein, das ist kein Aufruf dazu, Singeplayerspiele auszuschließen und nur noch Multiplayertitel zu benchen, es ist ein Aufruf dazu, das Gegenteil davon zu unterlassen.
> 
> ...



Also ich gehöre zu denen die Kampanien zu 100% durchspielen außer das Spiel ist grottig.Starcraft 2/Alarmstufe Rot 2 spiele ich sogar heute noch ab und zu neu durch. 
Bei Multiplayer Titeln hast du das Problem dass die anderen Spieler auch berechnet werden müssen und das diese sich nicht immer gleich bewegen ist wohl klar. =>  lässt es sich nicht zuverlässig benchen.
Außerdem hast du Abhängigkeiten ala Ping, Bandbreite usw.


----------



## Markzzman (13. Februar 2019)

Make World of Warcraft great again


----------



## Th3o (13. Februar 2019)

Blizzard = Intel der Spielebranche? Man hat sich wohl zu sehr auf den alten Erfolgen ausgeruht und war nicht hungrig genug.


----------



## Shutterfly (13. Februar 2019)

Massenentlassungen und dicke Boni find ich immer die ekelhafteste Kombination, die ich kenne.


----------



## Speedbone (13. Februar 2019)

Markzzman schrieb:


> Make World of Warcraft great again



Würde ich mir auch wünschen. Hatte es bis einschließlich WOTLK sehr gerne gespielt.


----------



## DBGTKING (13. Februar 2019)

Gibt es im Moment noch andere puplisher die das im Moment sowas machen außerbblissard, ea games. Welche sind das die das im Moment auch so machen?


----------



## VikingGe (13. Februar 2019)

Wem krebsartiges Wachstum noch immer nicht genug ist, macht sowas.

Aber Black Ops 4 war ja auch enttäuschend, weil es *nur* 500 Mio. USD in den ersten paar Tagen eingefahren hat...


----------



## Der_Strumpf (13. Februar 2019)

shJACKit schrieb:


> Während sich CoD ohne Kampagne und mit reinem Fokus auf Multiplayer 3x so gut verkauft, bencht PCGH jedoch weiterhin ausschließlich Singeplayer-Titel, welche im Vgl. mit MP-Titeln wie eben Fortnite, PubG, Dota, Arma, etc., etc. wenig bis keine Relevanz haben.
> 
> Nein, das ist kein Aufruf dazu, Singeplayerspiele auszuschließen und nur noch Multiplayertitel zu benchen, es ist ein Aufruf dazu, das Gegenteil davon zu unterlassen.
> 
> ...





Es gibt genügend Spieler, die keine Lust darauf haben den gefühlt 15ten Aufguss eines jährlich erscheinenden Multiplayer Shooter zu kaufen. Wenn man nach verkauften PC Games gehen würde dürfte PCGH mal abgesehen von PUBG nur solche Spiele wie Sims oder Minecraft benchen, da diese deutlich mehr Spieler als z.B. Battlefield V haben. Würde nur wenig Sinn machen, da man zum einen bei einem Spiel wie PUBG keinen vergleichbaren Bench hinbekommt und bei Minecraft und Sims aktuelle Hardware so gut wie nicht ausgelastet wird. Ich finde die Spieleauswahl von PCGH voll in Ordnung.


----------



## shJACKit (13. Februar 2019)

Bots können in vielen Spielen andere Mitspieler simulieren. Dadurch lassen sich wiederkehrend vergleichbare Szenarien schaffen. Das gilt natürlich nicht in allen Spielen. In Starcraft oder Arma wäre dies jedoch Problemlos möglich, nur sind diese Spiele mittlerweile zu alt.

Bei PUBG ließe sich sicher ein Benchmarkserver mit Hilfe der Entwickler einrichten, der wiederkehrende Courses of Happenings erzeugt. Für manche Programme, da stimme ich zu, gäbe es sicher keine Lösung, für andere machen GPU-Tests wenig Sinn.
Aber wenn die GPU nicht limitiert, tut es meist der Prozessor.

Geht nicht, gibts nicht.


Und komm, 15. Aufguss, als ob das bei SP-Titeln nur eine Spur besser wäre. AC, etc. alles Aufgüsse.


----------



## therealbastard (13. Februar 2019)

...es ist schlichtweg wie in jeder Branche, in jedem anderen Bereich unseres Lebens und unserer Arbeits(um)welten...
Es gibt viel zu viele Menschen die einen Beruf nachgehen, der einzig allein Probleme löst, die es ohne ihn gar nicht geben würde.
Spielepublisher zahlen auch an "Beratungsunternehmen" und "Optimierer" millionenfache Honorare, wodurch einzig Geld verbrannt wird für Leute, die meist von der Materie überhaupt keine Ahnung haben.
Analysen werden erstellt und das Management nimmt immer die, die ihnen am besten gefällt...den am Ende bekommt der CEO 15 (+) Millionen und so viele andere mehr...während der Öffentlichkeit gesagt wird....uns geht es finanziell schlecht und wir bauen jetzt Arbeitsplätze ab...
Die Spieleindustrie befindet sich bereits seit Jahren in der Blase des "Großkapitalismus" in dem Idioten seit langem das Ruder übernommen haben...
Deutsche Bahn, Bundeswehr, DHL...you name it !!!
Wo fließen denn die Gelder oder Gewinne hin...in welche Taschen wandern diese ?


----------



## Magios (13. Februar 2019)

ich verstehe die Firma auch nicht man kann sich doch nicht so viele Jahre auf einen Erfolg ausruhen und immer nurGeld scheffeln (wie Apple) warum haben die nicht einfach ein WOW 2 entwickelt die hatenn doch über 10 Jahre zeit?


----------



## Flossenheimer (13. Februar 2019)

Sicher nicht in die der Arbeitnehmer...leider


----------



## 4thVariety (13. Februar 2019)

Activision entlässt ja keine Spieleentwickler, sondern wollen von denen noch mehr einstellen.

Entlassen wird im Vermarktungsbereich und der technischen Betreuung, denn dort braucht man schlicht keine Leute bei Activision, man hat ja auch keine Spiele mehr. 14 Stück vor 10 Jahren, jedes davon auf mehreren Plattformen. 2019? CoD und ein Remake von einem Spiel das schon damals ein Mario Kart Abklatsch war. Am Ende vom Tag machen die Entwickler das Spiel und wenn die wie im Falle von Bungie Beifall klatschen wenn deren Management die Marketingabteilung von Activision absägt weil sie nicht als Hilfe empfunden wird, dann hat man ein Problem. Wenn die Entwickler ein CoD machen, dass wegen Entscheidungen wie es zu verkaufen sein massiv Negativpresse erhält, dann fallen schlechte Zahlen nicht unbedingt auf die Entwickler zurück.


----------



## LastManStanding (13. Februar 2019)

Ganz Toller Verein...! Aso deshalb...: habe ich noch nie ein Spiel von denen gekauft! Ich wusste es schon damals


----------



## Atma (13. Februar 2019)

> Einzig Diablo 4 soll sich als Neuentwicklung bei Blizzard auf dem Weg befinden, während etablierte Spiele wie World of Warcraft oder Overwatch zunehmend Spieler verlieren und der Markt sich weiterentwickelt hat.


Bei Overwatch war das nicht anders zu erwarten. Was habe ich dieses Spiel beim Release geliebt, es dauerte aber leider nicht lange bis Blizz nur noch den eSport Mist im Fokus hatte. Heute ist es schlimmer denn je, entspannte Runden mit Kumpels zum Feierabend sind überhaupt nicht mehr möglich. Es geht nur noch darum welche Charaktere das gegnerische Team spielt und wie diese bestmöglich gekontert werden können. Man ist dazu verdammt die stärksten Charaktere mit den besten Konterattacken zu wählen und 110% Leistung zu bringen, da man sonst völlig überrollt wird. Spaß sieht bei mir jedenfalls anders aus.


----------



## TheAbyss (14. Februar 2019)

Atma schrieb:


> Bei Overwatch war das nicht anders zu erwarten. Was habe ich dieses Spiel beim Release geliebt, es dauerte aber leider nicht lange bis Blizz nur noch den eSport Mist im Fokus hatte. Heute ist es schlimmer denn je, entspannte Runden mit Kumpels zum Feierabend sind überhaupt nicht mehr möglich. Es geht nur noch darum welche Charaktere das gegnerische Team spielt und wie diese bestmöglich gekontert werden können. Man ist dazu verdammt die stärksten Charaktere mit den besten Konterattacken zu wählen und 110% Leistung zu bringen, da man sonst völlig überrollt wird. Spaß sieht bei mir jedenfalls anders aus.



Ich selber kenne das Spiel nicht, halte mich aber bei Titeln, die ein vergleichbares "Meta" haben, auch so fern wie nur möglich....oder der 13jährige kommt in mir raus und ich spiele fast schon trotzig am wenigsten beliebten Charakter und denke bei mir, SCHLEPPT mich halt durch, ich finde die Spielfigur halt cool, die Mechanik (so ineffizient sie auch im Vergleich abschneiden mag) gefällt mir, oder oder oder.. ich bin es auch Leid.


----------



## MySound (14. Februar 2019)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> Massenentlassungen und dicke Boni find ich immer die ekelhafteste Kombination, die ich kenne.



Wieso? Wenn ein Manager das Unternehmen verschlankt und den alten Mief raus bläst dann ist das auf lange Sicht meist sogar gut für die Firma, auch wenn der normale Arbeitnehmer das natürlich so nicht sieht.

Und wenn Dich eine Firma entlässt - so what? Bist Du mit dem Verein verheiratet? Wohl kaum. Mit etwas Ausbildung findet man, vor allem in der IT, sofort wieder nen Job.
Bei uns wurden auch gerade Mitarbeiter mit relativ hohen Abfindungen aus dem Unternehmen entfernt, da war das Geschrei auch groß. 2 Monate später hat so gut wie jeder von denen wieder nen Job und dazu noch dick Kohle in der Tasche.

Kann man drüber jammern oder einfach weiter machen, je nach Einstellung.


----------



## Deimos (14. Februar 2019)

TheAbyss schrieb:


> NatokWa schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Man sieht das ganze doch toll an Streamern/Youtubern .... wer sind diese Gestalten die da in EINEM Spiel angeblich so gut sind das die von den Werbeeinnahmen die ihre Zuschauer generieren problemlos leben können ? Das sind meist NIEMANDE die eig. nix auf die Reihe bringen .... nimm ihnen das Spiel weg oder hetz die Meute auf nen anderen der "genau so gut" ist und der ist wieder das bedeutungslose Würstchen welches er vorher war .... Aber selbst Peinlichkeiten können Leutz berühmt (und berüchtigt machen) , ich sab nut Lerroy Jenkins und/oder Albira (Letzterer weniger bekannt weil Deutsch) ... vollhonkt wie sie im Buche stehen und trotzdem folgen/folgten ihnen die Massen (Selbst wenn sie es garnicht wollten , Also Lerroy wollte es nicht *g*) .
> ...


Du bist ein Heuchler, und dazu noch einer, der sich in belanglosem Pathos ergiesst, um fehlenden Inhaltsgehalt zu kaschieren.
Lies dir doch mal genau durch, was du schreibst, und appliziere diesen Inhalt auf *deine *Aussage und die von dir zitierte deines Vorredners.
Von wegen Tellerrand und eigenem Blickwinkel in Bezug auf Streamer oder Social Media ("grenzdebil, naiv, stumpf, Vollhonk, Niemande,... " und so weiter und so fort). Ihr seid Musterbeispiele der von dir/euch verteufelten Internetmeinungsmacher.


----------



## empy (14. Februar 2019)

VikingGe schrieb:


> Wem krebsartiges Wachstum noch immer nicht genug ist, macht sowas.
> 
> Aber Black Ops 4 war ja auch enttäuschend, weil es *nur* 500 Mio. USD in den ersten paar Tagen eingefahren hat...



Ich habe das Gefühl, dass an ganz vielen Stellen gerade ein Ausverkauf an allem, was in jahre- teilweise jahrzehntelanger, harter Arbeit und mit viel Leidenschaft erschaffen wurde, stattfindet. Das ist halt eine Möglichkeit, die Gewinne weiter wachsen zu lassen, aber halt definitiv nicht nachhaltig. Ist aber scheinbar großen Teilen der heutigen Geschäftswelt egal, weil viel Geld mit den Marktschwankungen und nicht mit Wachstum gemacht wird und wenn die Firma fertig abgegrast ist, die Aktie im Keller ist und einige viel verdient und ein paar viel verloren haben, dann ist die nächste Firma dran. Bis es nur noch Startups gibt. Für eine stabile Arbeitswelt und ein solides Marktangebot ist das meiner Meinung nach Gift.


----------



## DBGTKING (14. Februar 2019)

Ergeht es denn im Moment mehrere puplisher /Entwickler so wie activion /Blizzard?
Kenne ja im Moment nur das und ea games.
wahrscheinlich schweigen die anderen oder halten die Füße still. Denn wenn es noch mehr Firmen so erwischt dann haben wir nämlich langfristig,weniger Auswahl. Es wird dann am Ende ja immer noch langweiliger als eh schon ist, dann


----------

